# Etowah River



## jritchey65 (Mar 31, 2015)

Im trying to steer this away from "cyber scouting" as much as possible but if it is not approved I will remove. But since were not in season I figured id try it out.  I am not asking for places to hunt or if there are any birds around, just a question from someone who just moved and is curious about a new location.  I moved to Acworth last year and im moving to Taylorsville next week; so....has anyone ever hunted on the Etowah river/is the Etowah river hunt"able"/is it 'legal' to hunt the Etowah river?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 31, 2015)

When I moved to savannah, I looked for wardens at the ramp every day I drove by, pulled a U turn when I finally saw one and asked him questions right there. He was helpfull. I dont know the river your at, so this is just a suggestion.


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 31, 2015)

google duck hunting the etowah river


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2015)

No it's not


----------



## jritchey65 (Mar 31, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> No it's not



not hunt'able'/legal?


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 31, 2015)

They are going to cancel next season anyways. The harvest reports this year indicated a decrease in the stock. Need a year to come back to normal levels.


----------



## jritchey65 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> google duck hunting the etowah river



I tried that and didn't find anything so I figured id ask on here.  but I guess there is not hunting on that river


----------



## jritchey65 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> They are going to cancel next season anyways. The harvest reports this year indicated a decrease in the stock. Need a year to come back to normal levels.



I have high blood pressure, you cant tell me things like that.  Would that be a state or federal law?


----------



## jritchey65 (Mar 31, 2015)

also, while we are on the subject.  what about allatoona or carters? is it hunt'able'/legal?  just a yes/yes or no/no etc. will suffice


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/hunting/hunting_ducks-geese-hunting_ga_1205_02/


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 31, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> not hunt'able'/legal?




Yes.  No -- wait, what?


----------



## across the river (Apr 1, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> also, while we are on the subject.  what about allatoona or carters? is it hunt'able'/legal?  just a yes/yes or no/no etc. will suffice



Carter's and Allatoona are USACE lakes, so they can be hunted.  You get into navigable verses non navigable stuff on rivers and it has been many years since I have been to the etowah, but I don't remember it being big enough to serve much more than a kayak.  Maybe portions down toward the coosa are, but you would be best served going directly to the DNR to figure out what parts are or aren't legal to hunt.  Unfortunately, I don't think a lot of them know, so get it in writing or at least record the name of whoever tells you that you can hunt it.


----------



## Joe Overby (Apr 1, 2015)

No. Georgias duck season is closed this coming year. No hunting, scouting, or otherwise is allowed. Best to just give up now and take up fishing.


----------



## kayaker1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes it is


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 2, 2015)

There is a slight possibility that the answer to your questions is a definite maybe.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 2, 2015)

CALL THE DNR OFFICE!!! IF YOU KILL A DUCK ON A BODY OF WATER YOU SHOULD NOT BE HUNTING WILL MR. GREEN JEAN'S TAKE "THE GUYS ON GON SAID IT WAS OK" for an excuse........NO! Never rely on a public for for legality questions.


----------



## jritchey65 (Apr 2, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> CALL THE DNR OFFICE!!! IF YOU KILL A DUCK ON A BODY OF WATER YOU SHOULD NOT BE HUNTING WILL MR. GREEN JEAN'S TAKE "THE GUYS ON GON SAID IT WAS OK" for an excuse........NO! Never rely on a public for for legality questions.



I've called the DNR office before about another body of water to get an answer.  I actually called more than once and also got one of my buddies to call a few times so we could maybe get a definite answer but just about every answer was different so who knows.  Scared to go by just what the laws say because it doesn't mention everything.  Guess I just need to do like the guy said above here and get it in writing with a name on it and signed.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 2, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> I've called the DNR office before about another body of water to get an answer.  I actually called more than once and also got one of my buddies to call a few times so we could maybe get a definite answer but just about every answer was different so who knows.  Scared to go by just what the laws say because it doesn't mention everything.  Guess I just need to do like the guy said above here and get it in writing with a name on it and signed.



You need to talk to a warden. If you call the DNR office they can put you in touch with a DNR officer that patrols your district. At the end of the day he will be the guy in the field writing you a ticket and not the lady at the office. I would just hate for you to get misguided by some forum ranger and get in a bind.


----------



## jritchey65 (Apr 2, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You need to talk to a warden. If you call the DNR office they can put you in touch with a DNR officer that patrols your district. At the end of the day he will be the guy in the field writing you a ticket and not the lady at the office. I would just hate for you to get misguided by some forum ranger and get in a bind.



Ill try to get ahold of the ranger for that area


----------



## jcarleto (Apr 2, 2015)

*Taylorsville/Etowah/Hunting*

Pretty unlikely that much of the Etowah, if any, is hunting friendly.  Residential property lines (usually with houses) go right up to the water for most of the lower Etowah, excepting a bit NW of 411 for a few miles.  The river itself is rarely more than 100 yards wide and most often much less.  I have seen a great variety of birds in the river, but never any ducks.  This is probably due do the current.  When Georgia Power is generating, the current is fairly brisk...and of late they are ALWAYS generating.


----------



## jritchey65 (Apr 3, 2015)

jcarleto said:


> Pretty unlikely that much of the Etowah, if any, is hunting friendly.  Residential property lines (usually with houses) go right up to the water for most of the lower Etowah, excepting a bit NW of 411 for a few miles.  The river itself is rarely more than 100 yards wide and most often much less.  I have seen a great variety of birds in the river, but never any ducks.  This is probably due do the current.  When Georgia Power is generating, the current is fairly brisk...and of late they are ALWAYS generating.



very helpful info.  thank you


----------



## kayaker1 (Apr 5, 2015)

There are ducks, you can hunt, exactly where will take a little research


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 6, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> There is a slight possibility that the answer to your questions is a definite maybe.



what he said....


----------

